# "They've got the OTP!" redrawn and updated"



## smileyhead (Jul 25, 2017)

*"Original"* (edited to TrustZone, only copy I have):


EDIT:
here's the unedited original version, thanks to @punderino. turns out I was an idiot and remembered the quote wrong. it's not IOSU but OTP. I've already requested the renaming of the thread.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 25, 2017)

Lol nice


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if they indeed act like that.


----------



## Dork (Jul 25, 2017)

haha the third panel says islam


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 25, 2017)

This is really good! Also...


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 25, 2017)

Dork said:


> haha the third panel says islam


slam*


----------

